# Miracle Tree brand Christmas Tree?



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a 'Miracle Tree' brand Christmas tree? Just wondering if I am the only one who ended up with TWO cords dangling from the tree that have to be plugged into the wall outlet, in addition to the A & B cords that plug into the A & B recepticles that are inside the branches. 
I'm about to kill it. 
Dawna:frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh..

Another fabulous product made in China? Taiwan? Timbuktu? lol I give you permission to kill it, Dawna. Nothing is made quality or sensibly these days. I suspect I'll have to go buy all new lights again this year for my tree, as they just don't last more than 2 seasons for me, I'm lucky to get TWO seasons out of a strand.

Email the distributor! That doesn't make a whole lotta sense?!

Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep, made in China, sold by all-American Home Depot. hehe
It's together and working, it just seems funky.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, we do the real deal tree. When the kids were little, we would go to a tree farm upstate and cut it down. This continued until my son went to college. Then we woiuld drive upstate to pick him up and make a day out of it. We would cut down a tree, have lunch and then head home. 

Now, kids are married, so we make a date and go to a local nursery and pick out our trees, then have dinner together. It's fun. And for some reason, it is usually the coldest day of the year. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Two cords? Weird! I'm glad you got it working.

We do the real deal also. With all the trees in the mountains around us, we love bringing a bit of the fragrance of a fresh tree inside as well. Granted, it is probably not the nicest thing to do to the environment, but these trees are grown for that purpose (justifying, justifying). We go for the whole flockin' deal too - no snow here, so we get it all flocked up! (Say that last part out loud three times fast.)


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I love the real deal, too Michele......but I'm allergic! Poo
My guys even had to cut down two BIG real ones today when they were replacing some fence on the ranch. Too bad I couldn't bring them in the house! 
Oh well, I will decorate some of the outside trees too 
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh darn! I have a few friends that are allergic to the trees.

Have fun with all the decorating!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Does anyone have a 'Miracle Tree' brand Christmas tree? Just wondering if I am the only one who ended up with TWO cords dangling from the tree that have to be plugged into the wall outlet, in addition to the A & B cords that plug into the A & B recepticles that are inside the branches.
> I'm about to kill it.
> Dawna:frusty:


Never heard of it. We have a tree with the lights already on it but there's only one plug. 
I'm not allergic to the trees, but we leave ours up so long that a real one isn't a good thing for us.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So I dont know the brand of mine, but I went NUTS the other day with the plugs. I could not find the plug to connect the top to the middle, so I gave up and used an extension cord. And plugged in two sections. 

Im putting the second one up tomorrow.  I love Christmas!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> So I dont know the brand of mine, but I went NUTS the other day with the plugs. I could not find the plug to connect the top to the middle, so I gave up and used an extension cord. And plugged in two sections.
> 
> Im putting the second one up tomorrow.  I love Christmas!


Want to come south and decorate? Bring your camera  I just can't get in the holiday spirit yet. Hubby is sick with some flu bug, I've got an ear infection and messed up back and we're supposed to fly to Ca. Hm....maybe the puppy sitter will get in the holiday mood while we're gone?
My neighbor on the other hand is a party guy and his karaoke machine and boom box sterio is right next to my bedroom and master bath. Ah well, at least I can sing to his music in the shower.
What's a nice way to tell them that if they keep me up until 3 am again that I'm going to put my suv right next to their window and let the alarm on it blast?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dawna, I know what you mean. When we bring the real tree inside, I start with runny nose, itchy eyes. But, we love a real tree.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You know two years ago, Michael had a really bad herniated disk in his back- and the real deal tree thing was getting to be a big pain (literally) so after christmas that year I went and got a really expensive fake at half price. We used it for the first time last year- and although I have always been a real-tree-Nazi. (ironic for a nice jewish girl who has had a tree since I left my parents home) I may never go back. It is so much easier, cleaner, and yes lo and behold who knew I was allergic to the real trees (dah, I am allergic to everything!!!) but last year I had no sniffles. I did however, wrap the base in burlap (so it would look like a live tree dontcha know) and dropped some pine essential oil on it so I would get that smell. LOL 

This year not sure how Cash will deal with the ornaments. so we will put the tree up with maybe one or two ornaments and see if he can leave it alone. Jasper just liked to look it last year (ok everyone: one big Awww!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, the ornaments are always a big hit with the dogs. And I have really old one from the 40's and 50's (they wer my Mom's). I put the cheapo ones near the bottom and the antique ones higher up.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

When Cru was a puppy, only the top two-thirds of the tree had ornaments. 
Bunni is too much of a princess ( a wild-thang princess) to bother anything after she's been told 'no'. lol
Dawna


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure our tree is the same brand but it does have two cords and you have to put it up as A,B,C, etc. I assumed it was becaise it is 10 feet tall and has so many lights. I also love the real tree smell, so I buy one and use the branches for decorations.

I really hope Smarty will leave the tree and the gifts alone. She is still into everything so I have little hope of making it through the season without a mishap or two.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry your not feeling well Jan! 

Im putting up my second tree today. Stogie keeps peeing on ours.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Stogie is having a rough day. hehe

Sandi, I think I've finally decide that IS why there are two cords, because it's really tall. 
Some of the lights already don't work and this is only the second time it's been plugged in. I still may kill it.
Dawna


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Check all the plugs. I had a section out because one of them came apart and it is so dense it is hard to see. Good Luck. My DH is hopeing I will decide to decorate my house plants if he can hold out long enough about getting the thing down from the attic. That is his job and he hates it.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have my tree up a lo and behold...was at yard birds yesterday - a small version of home depot - and they had a 7 ft miracle tree that was their loss leader for black friday which didn't make it to the store until sat nite!! I bought it - ANOTHER tree - tree but I couldn't refuse it!!!!

I paid $79 for a $179 tree plus I got a $30 home depot cash card!!! Practically free - Now what am I going to do with 2 trees???


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Catherine, I put up two. I have one in the dining room and one in the living room. Just buy more decorations! SO much fun! 
We should post our trees here.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm planning to put ours up tonight, after I go buy the extra ex-pen I plan to put around it to keep Tori away from it. I've had visions of her eating an ornament, gift bow/ribbon, or ??? and having to have surgery to remove it. Ugh! Call me over-protective but, "better safe than sorry!" :biggrin1:


----------

